# Broken and "unfixed" Markets



## tronic72 (24 November 2008)

We all know why (or should) the market has crashed. Too many people/companies, paying too much for things . (shares, property etc).

So we know that joe public and "charlie corporate" over spent, but instead of governments letting us ride out the storm and let the market correct it's self, governments seem to think that throwing trillions of dollars will somehow fix the problem. The best analogy I have is; the bull/horse has bolted, but instead of fixing the fences or closing the gate, we are just buying more bulls!

Dozens and dozens of big corporations, that made trillions of dollars have gone under. The market's job is to punish these ill managed companies, which it is. And thats how it should be. Instead of letting more go under, which will sort out the weak (smart) from the strong (greedy/dumb), our governments are bailing them out! This is madness. Have we learnt anything?

The same applies for property. Property in Australia is far too expensive. Everyone and his dog bought an investment property. The first how buyers grant just helped pushed the price up (ah the irony). Kevin has put the FHBG up and thinks this will make it possible for a first home buyer to spend $400,000 on their first home.

In a capitalist society, prices go up and they go down. Demand increases and declines. This is dictated by the market. The market is saying "no more" but our governments aren't listening. Governments should be encouraging saving, instead they are giving us cash, which they want us to spend, which most will spend on overseas produced goods.

People NEED to loose their homes. This will add to supply and help prices drop, allowing people to buy again. If they buy for less, they can afford to spend more. As it is, most of a new home buyers money is tied up in their mortgage, leaving very little for anything else. I can say this because my family lost everything in the 80's. I learnt from it. All Generation Y has learnt is; if you get yourself in trouble, the government will bail you out.

Ask yourself this; What has ANY government done to stop this happening again?


----------

